# Blazers @ Wizards: GAME THREAD



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone know if Theo is playing tonight?


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is an internet radio broadcast of Blazers games, and if so, where I might find it? AM radio reception stinks out here in Podunk. :sad:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.kxl.com/

Usually has the Blazer games on.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Aaaah I will have to get home in time to watch this on league pass. :banana:


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks 'Zilla! Much appreciated.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Theo's injured tonight. Ha was activated.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Ooh, I hope Ha gets some minutes. Too bad I can't watch.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Miles agressive early...

Monia ...THREE!!!!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Blazers up 20-11.

Sounds Grrrrrate!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What's with Joel and technicals? Seems like he's had a few lately. Have they just been defensive calls or actual technicals?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

game is on locally here since im from va


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazers playng well so far bassy just got a and 1


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Ha with the jam


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

It's gettin' Ha in here!
So get up off yo Butts!
_Ha is so big
he will clean those boards up_


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow. Ha comes in and in about 10 seconds gets a defensive rebound, then an offensive rebound and jam!!

Go, HA!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Ha with three fouls in one minute. :rotf:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> Ha with three fouls in one minute. :rotf:


27 seconds, even better.

First we have Foulzilla, now the Ha needs a nickname.


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Fork said:


> 27 seconds, even better.
> 
> First we have Foulzilla, now the Ha needs a nickname.


I cast my vote for Ha-ckman


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Fork said:


> 27 seconds, even better.
> 
> First we have Foulzilla, now the Ha needs a nickname.


Mecha-Foulzilla.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Blazers start going down hill when Jack comes in and Telfair goes out. They need Telfair in there more.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Wiz caught up -- 32-30 Blazers.

Man I wish I could see that Telfair lob - Outlaw dunk.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> Wiz caught up -- 32-30 Blazers.
> 
> Man I wish I could see that Telfair lob - Outlaw dunk.



it was pretty


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We're giving up too many cheap points off turnovers. We really should have a more comfortable lead, but at least we do have the lead.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

bassy is playing smooth and Zach is playing very unselfish


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

How you like that move by Arenas on Telfair?  :rofl:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

One on One said:


> How you like that move by Arenas on Telfair?


why in the heck didnt they call a offensive foul on that


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh, you mean the offensive foul on Arenas?
jk.....hehe

Prunetang


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I think Bassy hurt hiself on his last layup


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

What's up with Mr. Defense, Jack, coming in and Arenas immediately hitting two threes?

Argh! Up most the half and suddenly we're down with a few seconds to go.

Gramps...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That Arenas hit on Telfair was absolutely hilarious. It is simply amazing they didn't call anything on that.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

halftime blazers down 2


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Is Telfair okay?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm impressed that after 3 fouls in 27 seconds, Ha settled down and went about 2 minutes without a foul. Good job buddy!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm watching the game on NBA league pass, the Blazers are playing flat in the 3rd, they have been standing around and not making en effort to get passes, and have been left standing around watching guys play around them, not good.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Seems like Arenas is having a field day out there. We're lucky we're in this one so far. Let's just hope that we don't have the usual 3rd quarter meltdown.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Blazers trap has helped open up the game a litlte bit, quickening the tempo and helping the team get more active.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Miles!!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Beutiful job swinging the ball around the 3 point land, 4 passes, Juan gets a beutiful wide open 3 pointer nothing but net! :banana:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ZBo with a season high 4 assists, and is 3 away from a new career high.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Horrible call on the Miles block, it was a good block not even close to goaltending.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Horrible call on the Miles block, it was a good block not even close to goaltending.



Even the Wiz announcers calling that a wack call.

If you care to listen to them...

http://www.sportstalk980.com/listenlive.php


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nate should call a TO now. They have been standing around again the 1st 3 plays of the quarter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I only started listening to this game about mid way through the third quarter, but Ha played? Why does Nate have to pick a game that isn't on tv?


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Where is Webster?! Dixon is killing us in the quarter! Get him out!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't believe that play. Portland has a 3 on 2 with penetration and all they get is a hesitant 18 footer which misses by Miles? Top it off with it could have tied the game and I am just beating my head against the wall.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Comon Deeeeefense! One more chance!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We need a stop! Come on Blazers!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

We lose.

Still, a GREAT, GUTTY effort! :clap:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

damn thats game. I can't believe their idea for a score was to hand the ball to Zach at the 20 foot mark at the top of the key. That was a flat out bad decision. The team played great tonight except once again for the effort during a couple of key stretches. Until they quit standing around on some plays they are going to get burned. They outshot, played better defense, and played solid offense. What they didn't do was hustle, and it killed them again.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Bummer.

What a game by Joel, though. 17 points, 15 rebounds, 6 blocked shots. 

Tough loss at the end of a tough road trip. The guys made it a game though.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

From looking at the gamecast, it seems like the Blazers didn't execute very well down the stretch. The falacies of a young team, eh?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

We lost the offensive rebound battle again, 22-10. Ouch. I'm going to put that down as a young fatigued team at the end of a long road trip.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Really think Telfair needs to be given the green ilght to penetrate and create for others. McMillan is killing me with making Telfair stand at the top of the key and passing off. Also, I really think Webster should have gotten some minutes. He's shown defensive lapses but one thing is apparent, he can score the ball really well.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Bummer.
> 
> What a game by Joel, though. 17 points, 15 rebounds, 6 blocked shots.
> 
> Tough loss at the end of a tough road trip. The guys made it a game though.



Judging by Joel's performance the rest of the year it appears to me that Washington is high on his list of teams he wants to go to when he is a free agent. 

All kidding aside, great game by Joel


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just got to see the jam by Ha on local tv. Loved it! GO HA!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Really think Telfair needs to be given the green ilght to penetrate and create for others. McMillan is killing me with making Telfair stand at the top of the key and passing off. Also, I really think Webster should have gotten some minutes. He's shown defensive lapses but one thing is apparent, he can score the ball really well.


agreed


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Until they quit standing around on some plays they are going to get burned. They outshot, played better defense, and played solid offense. What they didn't do was hustle, and it killed them again.



Actually, relative to most of their games I thought they really hustled tonight, especially on defense and considering it's the seventh game on the road in eleven days. They just can't execute when it matters. And the refs didn't help. And those damn turnovers, and giving up offensive rebounds. Oh, and the free-throws. And no Ratliff.

The real problem I see when I watch games is our offense. There are times, many times, when the players don't even know what to do. That's the coaches fault. Telfair needs to be allowed to make plays. There's no motion to our offense. The players get tunnel vision and look for only one player (because that's what the play calls for) and if that player is well-covered it takes 18 seconds just to get them the ball twenty feet from the basket and then we're almost out of time. It's really, really ugly to watch at times. If you have the chance, watch Phoenix play some time and watch how Nash is allowed to run the offense. That's how Telfair should be allowed to play, because the more he does the better we are.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> If you have the chance, watch Phoenix play some time and watch how Nash is allowed to run the offense. That's how Telfair should be allowed to play, because the more he does the better we are.


Telfair has to learn how to do that first. Remember it took Steve Nash about four or five years before he really broke out.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Actually, relative to most of their games I thought they really hustled tonight, especially on defense and considering it's the seventh game on the road in eleven days. They just can't execute when it matters. And the refs didn't help. And those damn turnovers, and giving up offensive rebounds. Oh, and the free-throws. And no Ratliff.
> 
> The real problem I see when I watch games is our offense. There are times, many times, when the players don't even know what to do. That's the coaches fault. Telfair needs to be allowed to make plays. There's no motion to our offense. The players get tunnel vision and look for only one player (because that's what the play calls for) and if that player is well-covered it takes 18 seconds just to get them the ball twenty feet from the basket and then we're almost out of time. It's really, really ugly to watch at times. If you have the chance, watch Phoenix play some time and watch how Nash is allowed to run the offense. That's how Telfair should be allowed to play, because the more he does the better we are.


Prozach did you actually view the game? I was watching the game, and there were several small stretches where the Blazers were just watching the Wizards play. Watching a single guy go up for a rebound and get a put back all while 4 guys stood there around him and watched him do it. Letting a guy roll in for a fast break layup instead of fouling him. That is why Blake was inserted in the 3rd quarter. Nate got sick of Jack being passive. 

The second point is, the offense did fine tonight, the only execution they didn't do well on was down the stretch, and part of that was because Miles was in foul trouble and wasn't in the game much, and he was the one carrying the torch in the 4th quarter. The Blazers shot over 50% until the final stretch of the game, executing well and getting pick and rolls for Joel. Over the final stretch of the game, they got jipped on at least 4 calls including a goaltending call that gave the Wizards some breathing room, and really put the pressure on Portland to get a bucket.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Prozach did you actually view the game? I was watching the game, and there were several small stretches where the Blazers were just watching the Wizards play. Watching a single guy go up for a rebound and get a put back all while 4 guys stood there around him and watched him do it. Letting a guy roll in for a fast break layup instead of fouling him. That is why Blake was inserted in the 3rd quarter. Nate got sick of Jack being passive.
> 
> The second point is, the offense did fine tonight, the only execution they didn't do well on was down the stretch, and part of that was because Miles was in foul trouble and wasn't in the game much, and he was the one carrying the torch in the 4th quarter. The Blazers shot over 50% until the final stretch of the game, executing well and getting pick and rolls for Joel. Over the final stretch of the game, they got jipped on at least 4 calls including a goaltending call that gave the Wizards some breathing room, and really put the pressure on Portland to get a bucket.



How many times did they get bailed out by Miles or someone hitting a contested twenty footer at the shot clock buzzer? Just because they happened to hit a few doesn't make it good offense. I watched the game, it was ugly.

But I agree there were times they still just watch on defense. If you'll read my post I said 'relative to most of their games', which I think is true. And it was the seventh game on an eleven day road trip. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree with Prozach that Telfair could become a Steve Nash type player, I have always thought that his talents could be best used by emulating Nash; and i don't think he can learn to play like Nash unless he is given more freedom. Then the question becomes, can the other players learn to play with a pointguard who plays like Nash?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I just don't see Nash in Telfair at all. Nash isn't just a good shooter... he's a GREAT shooter. Telfair is still young, and will improve, but to become a great shooter is almost certainly too much to ask.

I would also like to see shots per minute for each of the players as adjusted for pace. Nash has shot more often per minute for his career than Telfair, but he's also played on team that were up-tempo, while the Blazers are a team that takes the air out of the ball, reducing the number of possessions that Telfair and teammates have (which actually makes Telfair's assists a bit better than the pedestrian numbers he puts up there).

I'm trying to think of who Telfair reminds me of. Maybe Tim Hardaway? Or a smaller Marbury. Certainly not bad players by any stretch, but not similar to Nash as I see it.

Ed O.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Ed, i guess i was thinking more about how Nash uses his speed on fast breaks and then how he dribbles around in the paint looking for a dishoff or pass back to the perimeter. But i also think Telfair could become as good a shooter as Nash if he keeps working at it (after a few years).


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I just don't see Nash in Telfair at all. Nash isn't just a good shooter... he's a GREAT shooter. Telfair is still young, and will improve, but to become a great shooter is almost certainly too much to ask.
> 
> I would also like to see shots per minute for each of the players as adjusted for pace. Nash has shot more often per minute for his career than Telfair, but he's also played on team that were up-tempo, while the Blazers are a team that takes the air out of the ball, reducing the number of possessions that Telfair and teammates have (which actually makes Telfair's assists a bit better than the pedestrian numbers he puts up there).
> 
> ...


Hardaway could post up. Solid body. He had skeeeel.

Marbury can finish in traffic like few smalls. Solid body. The way he protects the ball is impressive.

I am not sure who telfair is like either. Has a frail frame. At this point, he can't really be compared to anybody memorable. He needs to establish a dominating area of his game before we can make these comparisons.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Bassy has some good skills like passing,shows flashes of talent.Definetley not as good at stephon though.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Bassy has some good skills like passing,shows flashes of talent.Definetley not as good at stephon though.


Stephon has amazing talent but he's shown that he's all about himself, not the team. He probably has as much if not the most talent at the PG position but he definitly wouldn't be one of my top 10 picks at PG to build around. The guy doesn't know what a team is and can't win much for any clubs he's on. That's why he keeps getting traded.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I think Telfair compares pretty well to Tony Parker. Obviously, not as tall, but Parker isn't a great defender either. A bit quicker maybe. A lot flashier. We just need a Tim Duncan on our team and Telfair could average 18 pts. Or a LaMarcus Aldridge.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> I think Telfair compares pretty well to Tony Parker. Obviously, not as tall, but Parker isn't a great defender either. A bit quicker maybe. A lot flashier. We just need a Tim Duncan on our team and Telfair could average 18 pts. Or a LaMarcus Aldridge.


Parker is a lot closer to being a good comparison.

On the small side. Poor defender. Lightning quick. Flashy passer. No post game. Marginal set-up guy. Acceptable jump shooter - not a feared one.

I looked at Parkers numbers from his rookie season where he averaged 30 min per game to Telfair's numbers this season so far where he has averaged 30 min per game - and they are very similar.

Let us hope that Telfair can progress the way Parker has. Parker has got very, very good and is now a featured scorer on the Spurs. Though strangely for this season so far he has moved away from setting up other players and protecting the ball. Pop probably just wants an alternate scoring threat and has cut him loose. I am sure during the playoffs he will reign in Parker.

Another current player that seems similar in a lot of ways - TJ Ford.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I hadn't watched many Spurs games, so I was surprised to look up Parker just now and see him averaging 20 ppg. and shooting 20% from three. 55% fg. 
.
.
.
.
.
how do we get us some of that Duncan guy?


anyway, I compared him to Steve Nash in another thread, but Parker really is a much better comparison. Parker is on the low end of my expectations for him as a player, but I'm generally an optimist.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

theWanker said:


> how do we get us some of that Duncan guy?


Tank the next year or two and MAYBE we'll luck into one. It doesn't seem like we'll be bad enough for long enough, though.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

theWanker said:


> I hadn't watched many Spurs games, so I was surprised to look up Parker just now and see him averaging 20 ppg. and shooting 20% from three. 55% fg.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


We get a LaMarcus Aldridge and then close our eyes and dream...

Or, wait until hes 40 years old and trade for him.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't think you be able to compare Telfair. I think he is a unique player. We'll just have to wait and see. It's not like he isn't going to improve, because I know that I catch myself saying "Come on Telfair" but then I remember he is only 20 years old..


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I just don't see Nash in Telfair at all. Nash isn't just a good shooter... he's a GREAT shooter. Telfair is still young, and will improve, but to become a great shooter is almost certainly too much to ask.
> 
> I would also like to see shots per minute for each of the players as adjusted for pace. Nash has shot more often per minute for his career than Telfair, but he's also played on team that were up-tempo, while the Blazers are a team that takes the air out of the ball, reducing the number of possessions that Telfair and teammates have (which actually makes Telfair's assists a bit better than the pedestrian numbers he puts up there).
> 
> ...


I didn't mean that Telfairs game resembles Nash at all at this point. Like ukrainefan also said, I just think he could get in the lane, penetrate, create, and make plays like Nash if he is allowed to. I actually think Telfair might eventually become a pretty good shooter. His improvement has been incredible in just over a year and he's still very young.


----------

